# Factory closure dates



## mazdamx594 (Sep 3, 2013)

I heard rumors from several posts that the factory will be down for retooling and updates either now or soon. Does anyone know the projected completion date? I'm doing PCD in early October so I'm hoping everything is done by then.


----------



## David1 (Jan 16, 2007)

Plant will closed for tours of and on for prototype production.


----------



## John Casey (Nov 4, 2015)

Yes, factory is closed to tours. We were on one of the last tours a couple of weeks ago. It won't open again for a while (years I think they said...X7 anyone???).

The Zentrum should now be open though.


----------



## Vitacura (Jul 22, 2005)

I was originally scheduled for PCD on 7/26, now that I have been re-scheduled for late August I will miss out on the tour. Bummer, but I did the tour a few times on my previous deliveries there, so not a total downer for me.


----------



## calbears96 (Oct 31, 2009)

John Casey said:


> Yes, factory is closed to tours. We were on one of the last tours a couple of weeks ago. It won't open again for a while (years I think they said...X7 anyone???).
> 
> The Zentrum should now be open though.


Think the Zentrum won't open until Oct-Nov


----------



## calbears96 (Oct 31, 2009)

Vitacura said:


> I was originally scheduled for PCD on 7/26, now that I have been re-scheduled for late August I will miss out on the tour. Bummer, but I did the tour a few times on my previous deliveries there, so not a total downer for me.


The BMW CCA Foundation has offered tours of their facility. it's next door to the performance center and contains many of the cars that were in the Zentrum as well as some other cars, race car parts, etc.


----------



## David1 (Jan 16, 2007)

calbears96 said:


> Think the Zentrum won't open until Oct-Nov


MY PCD paperwork states that the Zentrum will be open when the plant is closed.


----------



## mazdamx594 (Sep 3, 2013)

Thanks so much for all the responses. I definitely had to look up what the "Zentrum" was, but in doing so, the website says it will open in late 2016, whatever that means. Calbears, thanks for the tip about the CCA museum, I'll definitely make that a stop either way. I have to get my car time in, since this trip was a birthday present from my car-hating wife!  she's a good sport though.


----------



## Versipellis (Jun 15, 2015)

Closed for prototype production? Why would they do that to the factory for tours? :/


----------



## Autoputzer (Mar 16, 2014)

The plant was closed when I did my last PCD. They gave me a voucher for a factory tour in the future.

PCD has four segments, five if you include lunch: car delivery, driving school, Zentrum tour, and factory tour. The order of these events (except lunch) are randomly staggered between the four groups of the day's PCD participants. 

"Zentrum" is the museum. It's cool, but not a "destination" in and of itself. Their website says they're closed for renovation. It sounds like the Zentrum's cars have beem moved to the nearby BMWCCA museum during the renovation. It also sounds like the BMW CCA museum is a temporary arrangement (lots of warehouses around the factory).

The factory tour is down-scaled from what it used to be. They no longer take you through body assembly like they did in 2001 when I was there the first time.

I don't think they're currently adding models to the Spartanburg production. The next new vehicle will be the G01 X3, scheduled to start production in August 2017. There's no reliable information on the X7. Some Interweb sources say 2017, some say 2019.

The highlight of PCD is heading up the Blue Ridge Parkway and the mountains of western NC the following day.


----------



## calbears96 (Oct 31, 2009)

Autoputzer said:


> "Zentrum" is the museum. It's cool, but not a "destination" in and of itself. Their website says they're closed for renovation. It sounds like the Zentrum's cars have beem moved to the nearby BMWCCA museum during the renovation. It also sounds like the BMW CCA museum is a temporary arrangement (lots of warehouses around the factory).


Only some of the Zentrum's cars have moved to the BMW CCA Foundation. The foundation also has other BMWs to take a look at as well as memorabilia from race teams/cars. The foundation has offered those taking PCD a tour of their facility.

Not sure if some of the cars are "loans" to the foundation because when I was there last month, I believe they said the cars were made available to them, but they had very little time to get over to the Zentrum and grab what they could. According to the staff, they are unsure what the new Zentrum will look like, but their read was that it would feature more current BMWs rather than a mix of history and some examples of what they produce at the plant.


----------



## mazdamx594 (Sep 3, 2013)

Versipellis, when are you expecting to take delivery? I'm sure yours is way before mine, but I appreciate your advice on the deal and would love to meet in person in the off chance you are there! I am shooting for October 5 but production hasn't started on mine so that may have to change if things get delayed.


----------



## Versipellis (Jun 15, 2015)

mazdamx594 said:


> Versipellis, when are you expecting to take delivery? I'm sure yours is way before mine, but I appreciate your advice on the deal and would love to meet in person in the off chance you are there! I am shooting for October 5 but production hasn't started on mine so that may have to change if things get delayed.


Not a problem man - glad everything worked out for you! Supposedly September, but Individual is being a bitch for approval so we might be looking at October as well if the September delivery date doesn't pan out. I'm trying to do it as soon as I can before Boston winter hits and I can't enjoy my car :/ Let's keep in touch - would be awesome to meet up if you're there during that time too!


----------



## mazdamx594 (Sep 3, 2013)

I heard about the "leather shortage" ... kind of ridiculous considering it's not a new option. I hope it finishes production soon!


----------



## CRWVU85 (Jan 20, 2016)

I picked up my M3 yesterday at Performance Center in Spartanburg. The pick up was originally scheduled for July 29, but due to BMW differential stop it was delayed. As it turns out, July 29 was the last day for factory tours due to expansion of the plant for the new X7 production line. I was told that I could return sometime in 2018 for a factory tour... Zentrum museum was also closed for renovation. It was still a perfect day!! Everyone at the Performance Center was GREAT.


----------



## Vitacura (Jul 22, 2005)

Congrats on finally picking up your M3! I am picking up my car next week and was wondering, with no factory tours, what time were you done with the day and driving off?


----------



## mazdamx594 (Sep 3, 2013)

Congrats on the m3!! Stupid question, was the gift shop open, or something similar in a temporary location?


----------



## CRWVU85 (Jan 20, 2016)

Thanks! Everything at the Performance Center was open. They have a nice, but small gift shop. Since the factory tours, and the Zentrum Musem are closed the staff is very flexible. My wife and I did the road course work (which was an absolute blast), took delivery of the car, (which will take as long as you want) then had lunch at 11:30. We told them we needed to leave by 1:30 so we did a quick off road session in an X5 and were on the road by 1:20. Perfect Day!!!!


----------



## Pinball81 (Oct 24, 2006)

Vitacura said:


> Congrats on finally picking up your M3! I am picking up my car next week and was wondering, with no factory tours, what time were you done with the day and driving off?


What day next week are you taking delivery? I'm scheduled to take delivery of my X5M on Tuesday 8/23.

The schedule they sent me had us being done around 3:00. They said they are substituting the factory/Zentrum tour with a visit to BMWCCA headquarters.


----------



## Vitacura (Jul 22, 2005)

Pinball81 said:


> What day next week are you taking delivery? I'm scheduled to take delivery of my X5M on Tuesday 8/23.
> 
> The schedule they sent me had us being done around 3:00. They said they are substituting the factory/Zentrum tour with a visit to BMWCCA headquarters.


I will be there the day after you, on 8/24. 
I double checked the email they sent me. It clearly mentions that the factory is closed for tours, but no mention of a visit to the BMWCCA HQ. I guess I will find out on Wednesday.

Have fun on your delivery day and don't forget the follow up post with pics!


----------

